# [REQ] Portland, OR USA



## Dweller (Apr 21, 2004)

I am looking for some locations to get some skyline pictures of Portland. 

I would like to get some daytime shots from up around Washington park or somewhere else up on skyline. Perhaps council crest?

Also I want to take some nightime shots and am thinking perhaps from the eastside waterfront.

Has any of our Portland members found some good locations for skyline photos?

Thanks for your time


----------



## oriecat (Apr 21, 2004)

That's something I've been meaning to get around to myself, so I can't help ya at this time...  8)


----------



## Dweller (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you ever seen the book "Photographing Oregon with professional results" by Bryan F. Peterson? I found it at the library and it has some good locations in it but nothing about Portland specifically. I did find a nice old church out by North Plains with this book though. 

I would like to find more books like this.. if there is such a thing. This book has "over 150 key locations" and it seems you could find 150 in Portland alone if you know where to look.. hehe.


----------



## havoc (Apr 28, 2004)

Potland is a very photographic city. Really the only thing to do is explore it yourself. The East side waterfront is where almost everyone chooses to shoot. The pedestrian bridge accross the river might be interesting, i have been meaning to try it myself, but haven't found the time.  In the Pearl district there is some interesting old buildings and stuff if your into that. My photo teacher prefers natual landscapes so i have been trying to please him mainly, so i haven't been able to shoot Portland the wy i want to yet.


----------



## havoc (Apr 28, 2004)

Potland is a very photographic city. Really the only thing to do is explore it yourself. The East side waterfront is where almost everyone chooses to shoot. The pedestrian bridge accross the river might be interesting, i have been meaning to try it myself, but haven't found the time.  In the Pearl district there is some interesting old buildings and stuff if your into that. My photo teacher prefers natual landscapes so i have been trying to please him mainly, so i haven't been able to shoot Portland the wy i want to yet.


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 29, 2004)

> Potland is a very photographic city.



 so when visiting, make sure to bring a bong along with your tripod ??


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2004)

> so when visiting, make sure to bring a bong along with your tripod ??



I gotta admit, I like the way Mark thinks!    :lmao:


----------



## oriecat (Apr 29, 2004)

I was just about to say "Umm I don't get it  :scratch: " but then I looked again... doh!


----------



## Dweller (May 5, 2004)

Anyone know how the Rose Garden is looking? I am seeing some roses blooming in the neighborhood but dont want to make teh trip up there justr to find out I need to give it another couple of weeks hehe.


----------



## havoc (May 12, 2004)

I'd wait a week or two..


----------

